# The Blue Building Across the Street



## Eifie (Feb 8, 2016)

This is the Blue Building Across the Street, a club for everyone who's a huge fan of digging by fan, furries, and chai lattes! Especially all at once! Please join up, the Diggersby Fanclub across the street is attempting to steal our membership...

*Member List*
- Eifie, Czar of Chai Lattes
- Altissimo, Caliph of Coffee
- I liek Scythers, Connoisseur of Caffeine
- Vipera Magnifica, a furry
- Kung Fu Ferret, Masher of Mochas
- Lady Grimdour, Appreciator of Affogatos
- Faorzia, a loyal disciple
- RedneckPhoenix, Chugger of Cappuccinos
- Stryke, Mugger of Mochaccinos


----------



## Autumn (Feb 8, 2016)

I could use a chai latte!


----------



## Eifie (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes, yes, our first member! We'll take over that Diggersby Fanclub in no time!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 8, 2016)

I was scared I found another furry bar again... so I digged under the Diggersby place and found myself here after I escaped. Are there any refreshments here?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 8, 2016)

I liek Scythers said:


> I was scared I found another furry bar again... so I digged under the Diggersby place and found myself here after I escaped. Are there any refreshments here?


We have chai lattes, with a side of chai lattes! Or maybe I could run to the store and get you some orange juice. Anything to attract new members!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 8, 2016)

A chai latte! So sophisticated.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 8, 2016)

^o^ Hi guyz can someone please draw my fursona? I have a ref pic here :3c


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 8, 2016)

I, Master of Mochas, have just infiltrated that Diggersby club....


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 26, 2016)

Can I be admitted? The only furry thing I have is a scarf. Maybe the collar to my jacket too.


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 2, 2016)

can I sell pocky here if it is chai latte flavor


----------



## Eifie (Aug 30, 2016)

Upon finally adding our newest members, I have noticed that I mistakenly put Kung Fu Ferret down as a Masher of Mochas instead of a Master! Apologies, but you're stuck with that name. It's now encoded into our system, and grafted into your skin. Please enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 30, 2016)

I've had it! That Stryke has stolen my favorite meme! I must show hat I am the TRUE Doge follower! Call me... REDNECKPHOENIX! DREAMER OF DIVINE DOGE!

*cough* Ach, my voice...  gotta stop doing that...


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 30, 2016)

But, uh, yeah. I dug a cave by fan and I filled it with chai lattes.  Don't have any furries there, I got 3 months in jail when I tried to kidnap some. 

_(i never knww animals could use phones)_


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 30, 2016)

*is the loyalest disciple*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 1, 2016)

Well I am the loyalest disciple of Vermin Supreme. If I become a TCOD mod, every member gets a free pony, and I will ban people for not brushing their teeth.


----------



## Stryke (Sep 1, 2016)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> I've had it! That Stryke has stolen my favorite meme! I must show hat I am the TRUE Doge follower! Call me... REDNECKPHOENIX! DREAMER OF DIVINE DOGE!
> 
> *cough* Ach, my voice...  gotta stop doing that...


----------



## sanderidge (Sep 1, 2016)

no!! I am the loyalest disciple there is!!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 2, 2016)

Faorzia said:


> no!! I am the loyalest disciple there is!!


Wrong again!


----------



## Stryke (Sep 3, 2016)

Faorzia said:


> *is the loyalest disciple*





Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Well I am the loyalest disciple of Vermin Supreme. If I become a TCOD mod, every member gets a free pony, and I will ban people for not brushing their teeth.





Faorzia said:


> no!! I am the loyalest disciple there is!!





Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Wrong again!


I think we can all agree that I am the least loyalest disciple


----------



## Eifie (Sep 3, 2016)

Stryke said:


> I think we can all agree that I am the least loyalest disciple


Don't worry, your loyalty to the cause is assured by the hex I casted just last night! Nya ha!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Sep 3, 2016)

must've been a very _hex_ing experience for you


----------



## Stryke (Sep 3, 2016)

Eifie said:


> Don't worry, your loyalty to the cause is assured by the hex I casted just last night! Nya ha!


This _spells_ trouble... I don't like furries or caffeinated drinks!... which means I'm still the least loyalest disciple! Yes!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Sep 3, 2016)

I mean
I'm in that one corner of the bar where hipsters who don't fit in chill out and grow 'staches
I'm just here for the free cappucinos


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 7, 2016)

Um.... your dragons are dead.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Sep 7, 2016)

Well, don't tell them that! They're asleep right now!
I need to give them some lattes.


----------



## sanderidge (Sep 8, 2016)

*sets up a chai latte and chai latte pocky stand*

*advertises*


----------

